# Burning Smell after Driving



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I've noticed lately that when I park my car after driving I smell something that can only really be described as a slight burning smell. 

I have the '09 sport CC and I'm not driving it really hard at all..just normal driving. I drive to and from work about 15 miles and during that time is when i notice it. I had an oil change done in Feb and everything checked out then after they did a car inspection as well. Not to say something could have gone wrong since then. I"ve only drove 2,400 miles since then with a total of just about 34k miles total on the car. I 

Is there something I could be looking for? I dont see any oil marks or fluid drops at all after I park it too which makes it strange. I opened the hood one afternoon and saw what appears to be some water drops in the engine but I would believe that was from running the AC.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought too could this be due to hot weather? All though its been raining lately so it is not like 90F all the time.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Could it be an exhaust or turbo heatsheild?


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

Should I be worried?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Dsg or straight drive?


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess straight. I didn't think the 09s had DSG. It's real faint. Which made me think is it normal? I just never noticed


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

The first thing that comes to mind is your car is a ticking time bomb waiting to detonate and cause world hunger. 

In all honesty the first thing that comes to mind is spilt oil from the oil change. I don't know though so don't quote me on it. This oil is burning and that's what you're smelling.


----------



## todddr (Jun 27, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is your car is a ticking time bomb waiting to detonate and cause world hunger.
> 
> In all honesty the first thing that comes to mind is spilt oil from the oil change. I don't know though so don't quote me on it. This oil is burning and that's what you're smelling.


While initially reading your post I was preparing to respond back asking if it had been raining in your area. When I noticed that it had been, I thought "oh, well, sounds just like my issue."
I had a 2012 Lux, and whenever I had driven in the rain (or snow) and then parked, I would often smell a slight burning or burnt smell. I would circle around the car sniffing the wheel/brake areas and became convinced that it was from the rear brakes. I took the car in to the dealership (Strong VW SLC, UT) and had them check it out. They found nothing wrong...told me that it could be something to do with the ESC system or something to that effect, and that there had been rare cases of issues with the stability control system. So, I know that doesn't answer your question as to what the problem is...but at least you know that someone experienced a similar issue. I'd love to hear if you find the problem. I traded my car in on a '13 Executive...I love the CC.
P.S> The previous response asking if it could be an exhaust or turbo heatshield could be right on. You would think that the service dept would pick up on that...but maybe not.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks. LOL, I was doing the same thing..making circles and smelling. I too was thinking ehh it is brakes. The other thing I was thinking is maybe I just smell the engine from being hot (190F)/ normal temp range.

I may end up making a service appt if it continues, just juggling in between work and vacation. If I do I'll probably ask again about the Windows Down/Up feature via the remote.

Its funny the service techs act like they never heard of it. I showed them the manual that came with the car saying its possible with the convenience package. Then I get this look..:sly:


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not able to get in probably until next week. I noticed this smell again today after driving to work. 30 Min drive, a little stop and go traffic on the highway I wish I knew what this was. It did rain a little bit in the morning which made me think of TODDDR's comment.

"I had a 2012 Lux, and whenever I had driven in the rain (or snow) and then parked, I would often smell a slight burning or burnt smell. I would circle around the car sniffing the wheel/brake areas and became convinced that it was from the rear brakes. I took the car in to the dealership (Strong VW SLC, UT) and had them check it out. They found nothing wrong...told me that it could be something to do with the ESC system or something to that effect, and that there had been rare cases of issues with the stability control system. So, I know that doesn't answer your question as to what the problem is...but at least you know that someone experienced a similar issue. I'd love to hear if you find the problem. I traded my car in on a '13 Executive...I love the CC.P.S> The previous response asking if it could be an exhaust or turbo heatshield could be right on. You would think that the service dept would pick up on that...but maybe not. "


Should I be concerned w/ the exhaust / turbo heat sheld you mentioned?


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

I notice this as well especially when the road is wet. I have 2 theories:

1. There is a lot of oil on highways/roads (which is true) and when it rains the oil/water from the rain kicks up under the car and on exhaust creating a burning smell as the oil burns off

2. It is the automatic brake drying feature that keeps the brakes dry in wet conditions

I am thinking it is more so theory #1 because my Subaru Legacy had the same smell after driving in the rain and I mentioned to the dealer multiple times and they could not find anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

No way...thats sweet. The CCs have Automatic Brake Drying. Its funny how much stuff I find out from this forum..i need to start posting more rather than just reading.

Hmm maybe because i leave my wipers on auto..and it sensed rain then tried drying brakes? Although I'm certain I've smelled it when it was dry.


----------

